# Electronics Workbench Multisim v9.0.155



## valofe75 (23 مايو 2007)

*Electronics Workbench Multisim v9.0.155*

Electronics Workbench Multisim v9.0.155 (Retail)

Multisim is part of the latest suite of innovative circuit design software from Electronics Workbench, providing the unparalleled power and flexibility of truly interactive simulations. Multisim provides schematic capture and simulation, including patented co-simulation of SPICE and VHDL, for the professional designer.Also, included in the Electronics Workbench suite are Ultiboard for advanced PCB Layout and Ultiroute for grid-based or gridless autoroutingMultisim is a powerful simulation tool that includes a complete, fully integrated version of Multicap for design entry leading to simulation.Verify circuits and locate errors before they propagate further down the design flow and become costly mistakes.Investigate circuits using the industry’s only virtual instruments and "change-on-the-fly” interactive simulation.Gain true understanding of your circuit’s performance with a comprehensive suite of analyses. Multisim helps optimize designs and minimize time-to-market.



Download:
http://rapidshare.de/files/31257707/f4msm9.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/31257708/f4msm9.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/31257713/f4msm9.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/31257720/f4msm9.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/31257716/f4msm9.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/31257709/f4msm9.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/31257715/f4msm9.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/31257714/f4msm9.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/31257694/f4msm9.part09.rar

Password : sonsivri
Type the password in manually...no copy and paste!

How to [email protected] EWB 9.0
1. Unzip, unrar and install program.
2. Register the program using one of the following license keys:
• Education : F4CG-2787-0004-9002-10660
• Professional : F4CG-2288-0660-9002-10680
• Power Pro : F4CG-2668-0644-9002-10626
• Special / Internal Version : F4CG-2031-0462-9002-10758

3. Continue installing IGNORING the errors about Support and Upgrade Utility.
4. Install update
5. Extract files from crack.zip to your EWB9 directory.
6. Run program and use the release key:
44443-44443-44443-44443-44443-44443-44443-44443-44443-44443-44443-44443
​


----------



## hazemallush (6 يونيو 2007)

dea.....
this not clear at all
pls told me how i can instal multisim2001
thanks
Hazem Allush


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## abbas zubaidi (26 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (26 يونيو 2007)

التنزيل عن طريق الموقع الموجود به الملفات يحتاج لكثير من الوقت ..
و مشكور جدا جدا على البرنامج


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (3 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## ashrafes (3 يوليو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## باسم الطيار (9 يونيو 2009)

*ابداع ولكن*

البرنامج الذي تكرمت وعرضته مهم جدا لمن يعمل في تخصص الالكترونيك ولكن روابط التحميل لاتعمل 

هل من رابط بديل ؟ 
تحياتي وتقديري لجهدك المتميز


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

أخي الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## nosferatu (14 مايو 2013)

*عذراً أخي الكريم لكن الروبط لاتعمل 
*


----------

